# Is it possible for two people to have exactly the same character?



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

This world is a vast world out there, with billions of people out there.

And out of those billions of people out there, do you think it's possible to find two people of exactly the same character? Have you ever met anyone who has a similar character as you?


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> This world is a vast world out there, with billions of people out there.
> 
> And out of those billions of people out there, do you think it's possible to find two people of exactly the same character? Have you ever met anyone who has a similar character as you?


yea, i was born with one. my twin. =p


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

johnson.han.3 said:


> yea, i was born with one. my twin. =p


Your twin has exactly the same personality as you? That's interesting 
Because most of the twins that I have met so far, they seemed to have different personalities as each other despite sharing the same DNA. For example, one twin is usually more shy and introverted while the other twin is more outgoing and expressive.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> Your twin has exactly the same personality as you? That's interesting
> Because most of the twins that I have met so far, they seemed to have different personalities as each other despite sharing the same DNA. For example, one twin is usually more shy and introverted while the other twin is more outgoing and expressive.


when we are together, one will take on the more outgoing role. its like if there are two introverts, one has to take charge or they will just be staring at each other for days. same goes for twins. however this outgoing role does change between us, and when we are by ourselves, we act almost exactly the same way. with same sense of humour and all. except my brother, who is the older one, is tougher than me, because that was his role as older brother.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

TBH, I think not.
Even people with similar personalities and past experiences are very different from each other; the littlest detail can make a huge difference.
But that's good in my case because I couldn't stand another me.

Yes, I know people similar to me, the ones I can think about are my father and my ancient literature teacher. But still, there are many differences between me and them, expecially between me and my father, we differ more than people might think.
But I don't know anyone identical to me.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think so. You don't need to evaluate every single person's character, just look at twins and other multiples. People who have the same DNA, were raised in the same environment aren't the same. If two individuals with that much in common aren't the same then it's less likely that there's someone else who grew up differently in some other part of the world, country, region, etc has the SAME exact personality as you.

There's so much that makes up someone's persona (morals, ideals, goals, perceptions, opinions, etc) so many combinations that I think they surpass the number of the human race, because like someone up there said just one discrepancy makes a huge difference.

I've met people who are very similar to me (they usually end up being my best friend) but over time you start seeing how you are not.

I'm a triplet, and while we mostly have the same opinions me and my sister get into fights all the time about our opinions, not so much with my brother but I know he has different opinions than mine.


----------



## TheProphetLaLa (Aug 18, 2014)

No, its impossible. But people are more similar than they are different.


----------



## Red Panda (Aug 18, 2010)

No, it's impossible because our characters are formed by our life experiences and nurture, especially when kids (nature may have a part as well, but not alone). 
Only perhaps twins could have similar characters, but I doubt they'd be_ the same_.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

Schizoid said:


> This world is a vast world out there, with billions of people out there.
> 
> And out of those billions of people out there, do you think it's possible to find two people of exactly the same character? Have you ever met anyone who has a similar character as you?


What's your definition of "character" and how exact are we talking when we say "exactly"? The particulars of that are rather important, I would think.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Theoretically possible, but so highly improbably that it likely won't ever happen. I have a twin brother and we have some very odd personality asymmetries (I guess we're technically "mirror" identical, so that's to be expected to some degree). It's interesting (and somewhat disturbing) to see how a similar rule set can lead a person to a different place depending on a few factors..


----------



## ThisisNT (Feb 14, 2015)

I don't think it's possible, too many variables.


I met someone very like me once..... it was awful haha.


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Perhaps not "exactly" the same, but it's not that difficult to find someone with a similar character to you. Though I am using "character" to indicate a person's intrinsic nature and personal value systems - not "personality" in terms of their actions, or their hobbies. I don't really consider those indicative of a person's fundamental nature, although they are not wholly separate.

I'd say my best friend and I have similar characters (going by that particular definition), though our outward behavior and hobbies manifest quite differently. (She's responsible/hardworking, personable, in preMed, I'm scatterbrained, kinda mean, and from a technical background). And likewise, there's a ton of people that I could get along with personality + interests wise, but wouldn't be interested in doing so because our deeper "driving" systems don't quite match up. It used to confuse me a lot when I "fit in" with certain groups but didn't want to spend time with them, despite the blatantly intelligent and personable people. Now I realized I just care more about character than anything else.


----------



## Deity (Dec 26, 2014)

I have a cloning machine for just this!
_But_, there can be only one Deity. :ninja:


----------



## Slwiggz (Feb 22, 2021)

I have met someone that is 99% the same as i am. I dated this man when i was 16 years old he was 23. He was my 1st love, well because od the age difference my parents made me stop seeing him. Well 41 years later he comes back into my life on Christmas of 2020. Well sense he has been back in my life all of our goals are the same, all of our likes and dislikes are the same all the way down to the both of us having near death experiences and that is rare to begin with. The only thing that we don't have in common is our favorite color, he likes orange and i like black, well those are harley davidson colors so it's still a win for me. Other than not having the same favorite color, we are the same.


----------



## Dezir (Nov 25, 2013)

Schizoid said:


> This world is a vast world out there, with billions of people out there.
> 
> And out of those billions of people out there, do you think it's possible to find two people of exactly the same character? Have you ever met anyone who has a similar character as you?


I doubt it. MBTI is not your whole personality, only the way you perceive information and make decisions. And even that way, MBTI is not a complete description of that way, it only describes your natural tendencies towards abstract information (N) or concrete information (S) with a greater emphasis on truth (T) or value (F) while having either an introverted (I) or extroverted (E) attitude and being labeled judger (J) or perceiver (P) depending on whether your first function with an extroverted attitude is of judging or perceiving. So even MBTI, is very narrow when it comes to human character.

I suppose you can find people with a similar character, it's very rare, but you can find them. But the exact same character? I don't think that's possible. There are just way too many details into what makes a human a human for that to ever be possible. Eventually, you will find differences, even if small. The good thing is that we don't have to have all the same character, we all have different characters and that's great, that's okay. As long as people are decent, we don't need to be the exact same copy-paste of each other, we can have different but good characters. But society is made up of all kinds of people, good and bad, it's how it works. We are all different both in terms of morality and personality, which I think is a blessing, imagine how boring it would be otherwise, if humans were like bees. It's also this difference that allows us to find progress.


----------

